# Blackout insists on taking bad photos >>



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Blackout is such a stunning fish but for some reason he insists on taking the worst photos ever. The ones that show off his fins best? Blurry. The ones in focus? Bad body form. It's frustrating u.u

Here are two I salvaged -










and then my favorite technically horrible shot that shows off his personality. His arrogant little "you want to what? Take a photo of me? Pish" 










Oh my darling fish - how I love you - how you frustrate me :shake:​


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

EEEEEK! He is so lovely!!! I love him. Hehe, the second one cracks me up


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So pretty! Love that last piccie.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys c: His ego has been fed for the day *laughs* I promised him the October contest spot and then he made it so hard haha


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

he is beautiful


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG He's a real beauty!

Love the second shot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome fish!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

The pics don't look blurry to me - he's gorgeous!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He's stunning! And like everyone else, I adore the second picture :3 He's such a pretty boy, and I love his name! What're you talking about? Obviously this boy's gunna be up there in the top


----------



## rileyup (Oct 21, 2010)

awww he looks like sea monster in the 2nd photo


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

bhahaha I LOVE the expression in the last one. ADORABLE.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

didn't you win the october pic thingy cause thats what i saw


----------

